# CandyHeart Retrievers: Thougths?



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

bumping...


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess no one heard of this breeder


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I looked at the website. I really hope the older dogs get good homes. There was no way to look at k9data or OFA bc the dogs formal names arent listed.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hmmm...the website doesn't tell you much about their dogs, they do look very beautiful and everything sounds ok in the Q&A section. The amount of older dogs available does concern me...there are 5 at one time available...to me that shows there dogs are *not* pets first and foremost. I know, if you are a breeder, sometimes the heartwrenching decision has to be made to let older dogs go that maybe aren't fulfilling their potential...but 5 at once?? That is an awful lot. Any breeder I go to would have to love their dogs as pets first and any show or working achievements are a bonus...if a breeder is able to rehome so many older dogs then they can't possibly have that bond with their dogs, else they wouldn't be able to rehome their dogs so frequently. I mean, rehoming 5 dogs at once is not 'now and then' as they claim...I know small rescue centres that have a simliar number of dogs available! It even says there could be more available if you can't see one you like on the list! I would much prefer someone with a much smaller breeding programme that doesn't have to rehome their older dogs.


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

If you go to OFFA.ORG and do an advanced search using CandyHeart and Golden Retriever you will get a listing of clearances on some of their dogs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That Casey is adorable! I don't like how many dogs they have but they are beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looking at all their information on the website and OFA they seem to have their clearances and have several generations listed having them. I am concerned over the number of older dogs they have. If you are close enough you might contact them and ask if you can come and meet with them and see their setup. That might help also to make your decision. Also if you get any type of a bad feeling, walk away no matter how pretty the dogs are, because usually your gut is never wrong.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have seen their website before. They sound pretty informed but the amount of older dogs they have scares me. Also, just because a breeder guarantees health clearances says nothing until you have the piece of paper in your hands. I was disappointed in them when i saw their website a few months back. They have pics of dogs that appear to be shown in breed competition yet there is no pages of the adults they have. There are no registered names of dogs available. How can you see the parents? Personally, all of this would make me back off immediately. If you are determined for a pup from this breeder interview HER first! Ask her for registered names of her dogs, pics, health clearance NUMBERS not just saying that her dogs have them. Make sure they have all the health clearances set by the GRCA code of ethics. Hips, Heart, Elbows, CURRENT eye at least. Must be OFA! Many great breeders are willing to talk to potential puppy purchasers. Some may invite you to come see their home as well which is a good sign.

I would check somewhere else. Check for Golden Retriever Clubs near you. The clubs represent quality breeders that take time to improve the breed and compete regularly in conformation or performance events. Please, for the sake of the puppy and yourself, take time! A great puppy will show up if you wait and are patient! I am in the process of looking for a show quality puppy myself.


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> I have seen their website before. They sound pretty informed but the amount of older dogs they have scares me. Also, just because a breeder guarantees health clearances says nothing until you have the piece of paper in your hands. I was disappointed in them when i saw their website a few months back. They have pics of dogs that appear to be shown in breed competition yet there is no pages of the adults they have. There are no registered names of dogs available. How can you see the parents? Personally, all of this would make me back off immediately. If you are determined for a pup from this breeder interview HER first! Ask her for registered names of her dogs, pics, health clearance NUMBERS not just saying that her dogs have them. Make sure they have all the health clearances set by the GRCA code of ethics. Hips, Heart, Elbows, CURRENT eye at least. Must be OFA! Many great breeders are willing to talk to potential puppy purchasers. Some may invite you to come see their home as well which is a good sign.
> 
> I would check somewhere else. Check for Golden Retriever Clubs near you. The clubs represent quality breeders that take time to improve the breed and compete regularly in conformation or performance events. Please, for the sake of the puppy and yourself, take time! A great puppy will show up if you wait and are patient! I am in the process of looking for a show quality puppy myself.


I was going to use them. I believe when you email her, she then sends you who the mom and dad is, all that info.


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's information. It has been a great help to me.

By the way, I really love this site; all you people are polite and helpful 

Blessings,
Golden101


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I suggest you talk to the breeder, perhaps writing down all the questions you can think of might help. A good breeder will answer all your questions, no hesitations. 

I am also concerned about the number of older dogs available. Paying a visit might help you a lot to decide, and as others have suggested already, if you get a bad feeling, if there is something you don't like, even if you can't point it out, look elsewhere. 

Hope it helps and I hope you can find your perfect pup soon. :crossfing


----------



## tauberville (Feb 20, 2010)

*Candyheart Retievers*

I purchased a golden from Candyheart Retrievers in Sept 2008 from their Sierra and Bear litter. My golden is now 11/2 years old and has an awesome temperment. I have three young girls and he plays very well with them. He hasn't eaten or destroyed a single thing in the house yet. That said, he's been diagnosed with a luxating patella on his left knee which needs surgery (going in tomorrow) at a cost of $2000.00. His right knee is also bad but at this time does not need surgery. I contacted Candyheart, as its within the warranty period, to see if I would be getting a refund to help with the bills. I was told that unfortunately knees are not covered but she would help and send a check for $300. That email was on 1/14/2010 and today is 2/19/2010 and I'm still waiting. I will update this once the check arrives. I'm not sure if this is a genetic issue but I do know the dad (Bear) was up for sale shortly after we picked up or pup. I would recommend that any future customers verify thoroughly the parents health records.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Candyheart Retrievers (Freya Grover) has had her privileges suspended by the AKC for pleading guilty to charges of "failing to keep kennel in sanitary and humane condition." which violated the AKC's Cruelty Conviction policy

She was suspended for 10 years effective November 9, 2009 and fined $2000. This means she can no longer register litters or compete in AKC events.

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/secretary_page/1209.pdf


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

ragtym said:


> Candyheart Retrievers (Freya Grover) has had her privileges suspended by the AKC for pleading guilty to charges of "failing to keep kennel in sanitary and humane condition." which violated the AKC's Cruelty Conviction policy
> 
> She was suspended for 10 years effective November 9, 2009 and fined $2000. This means she can no longer register litters or compete in AKC events.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/secretary_page/1209.pdf


Yikes. :no:


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

*I have a deposit on one of Freya dogs !! YIKES*



ragtym said:


> Candyheart Retrievers (Freya Grover) has had her privileges suspended by the AKC for pleading guilty to charges of "failing to keep kennel in sanitary and humane condition." which violated the AKC's Cruelty Conviction policy
> 
> She was suspended for 10 years effective November 9, 2009 and fined $2000. This means she can no longer register litters or compete in AKC events.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/secretary_page/1209.pdf


ok I am freaking out. I put a deposit on one of Freya's dogs. The puppy was just born and so I was supposed to get it Dec 12, I am so confused what to do. I am not sure if anyoen can even tell me what it all means. My golden was a rescue and she just dies of lymphoma at the age of 6 in sept. We wanted another golden... can someone please shed some light on what this means


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This means that you should RUN the other direction. If you have to, lose the deposit. This means that your dog won't be AKC registered. It also means that if you still buy the puppy, you are supporting and giving money to someone that is not breeding for the right reasons (health, temperament, love of the breed). 
You don't want to support someone that the AKC suspended for 10 years for CRUELTY, do you? The AKC doesn't suspend a breeder for something light-hearted or a small infraction.

There are other puppies out there, many of which are raised in much better, cleaner, and healthier conditions than their suspension infers. 

Where are you located? I'm sure we can make some recommendations for reputable breeders.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

*recommendation*

I live ion Nassau County New york


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

My husband and I are besides ourselves. She told us her dogs have good health no lymphoma.. I can't even begin to explain how I feel


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

sunflowerkd said:


> My husband and I are besides ourselves. She told us her dogs have good health no lymphoma.. I can't even begin to explain how I feel


I'm so sorry to hear this. 

You can start by contacting your local Golden Retriever Club and ask for a puppy referral. They will be able to direct you to someone reputable. 
"Northeastern NY Golden Retriever Club"
Home
Golden Retriever Club of Western New York

Next, make sure that the sire and dam have all 4 health clearances. Hips and elbows are done mostly by OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) or Penn Hip. Eyes are done yearly by CERF and heart by a cardiologist. These can also be verified on OFA's website by typing in the dog's registered name. A breeder should be happy to provide you with a copy of the clearances.

Breeders are trying to breed for longevity and health. There is a lot we don't know about cancer, so a 100% certainty isn't possible. 

Good luck. 

Melissa

I'd also inquire at these kennels about their breeding plans:

*Nitro Golden Retrievers - Frewsburg, New York
www.**avalongoldens.com
**www.caymens.com
Gaylan's Golden Retrievers: beautiful, working golden retrievers for home and sport
Chestnut - Golden Retrievers - Home Page*


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

*indecision*

I know that everyone will hate my husband and myself for this .. but I am not sure if I can cancel our pup. Maybe we should not have looked to purchase a pup while we were knee deep in grief. 

I tried to educate myself as much as possible about buying a dog. Everything looked right. I am a first time 
"buyer"
I am ashamed to think we might still get the pup because I understand what she did and I am too much of a dog person to be proud of what I do. Yet the emotional part of me just can't see not getting the pup it is the guiding light in our future right now . 
I don't understand why I found this website after I put the deposit . Nothing makes sense.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sunflowerkd said:


> I know that everyone will hate my husband and myself for this .. but I am not sure if I can cancel our pup. Maybe we should not have looked to purchase a pup while we were knee deep in grief.
> 
> I tried to educate myself as much as possible about buying a dog. Everything looked right. I am a first time
> "buyer"
> ...


 
Were you told that the dogs were AKC? Because if so, you need to tell her that you want your deposit back because she fraudulently represented herself. If she refuses, tell her you are stopping payment on your check (and DO it) and that you'll see her in court. My guess is that she'll either give you your deposit back, or, if you stop payment, will not press the issue.

No one could possibly hate you for having been defrauded. It wasn't your fault.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would walk away from her. She plead guilty to abuse. Dont let your grief steer you in a direction or let her use your grief against you. If you lose your deposit it could be the best money you ever lose. If she was caught by the AKC for those charges just imagine the ones she wasnt caught for. Too many times "breeders" like that are doing things so underhanded and dont get caught for so many other things. Cruelty is a really bad one to me though. And I guarantee you will probably be looking at all kinds of problems down the road with that puppy. Not something you are wanting with just losing your dog. 

Take this time to grieve for your dog and find a good breeder so you will have a dog that will have a better chance of healthy life because the breeder did everything right by doing the clearances, taking care of the dogs and puppies and doing everything they could to raise the puppies in a proper environment. You wont regret it. 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DONT GET THIS PUPPY!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

You can ALWAYS walk away from a purchase. We will all stand behind you for doing the right thing and I think you will feel much better.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

From a blog in a Philidelphia papers' pet section:


> Greentown, Pike County. Owner Freya Grover. Suspended on 11/9/09 for 10 years for conduct prejudicial to purebred dogs, purebred dog events, or to the best interests of The American Kennel Club based on their violation of the AKC’s Cruelty Conviction Policy. The AKC also imposed a $2000 fine. The Bureau of Dog Law Enforcement issued Grover multiple citations in Feb. 2009 after finding that there were not enough shelters for the number of dogs housed outside and that the shelters had no bedding and frozen water bowls in 18 degree temperatures.


I understand what you are saying - that this puppy was going to help you get through the pain but if you buy from her, you will just be perpetuating a cycle of abuse.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Don't continue this cycle of abuse. If you buy the puppy that is exactly what you are doing. Anyone who buys from these bad breeders, petstores, puppy mills, etc... is prolonging the abuse these poor babies have to endore. Why would you want a puppy that would come from such a terrible start which could lead to social or physical issues. Many people think they are saving the puppy but they are not they are keeping them in business for more bad breeding. There are fantastic pups in your area from breeders who put in their heart and sole to breed for the right reason. Please do not help them hurt the dogs.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im a believer that things happen for a reason....
The order that you made the deposit then learned the info...happened for a reason...
Perhaps to help you wade through the grief and make a conscious, fully-present, decision to get a puppy?
Perhaps for your own education?
Perhaps to teach another person that might see this tomorrow...?
I find it heartbreaking to beleive that the reason was for the breeder to make a buck off your grief...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There are so many beautiful, healthy litter born to good breeders- we can help you find one! Honeybelle's dad was in a similar place, and now he is getting a fantastic baby from a Yogi ex Ava litter with the best start in life through the forum's help. Please just take a deep breath, and choose a wonderful breeder in good standing with AKC and peers. 

Here is a very reputable, dedicated breeder in your area who might have a good recommendation for you if not a litter themselves. The list earlier is great too-

Painting Goldens
Lee & Elizabeth Painting
Walworth, NY USA 14568 
[email protected]
www.paintinggoldens.com


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Also --- please, do not let someone prey on your sorrow. There are NO lines of golden retrievers free of lymphoma, or any other cancer. That is a flat out LIE. If any breeder tells you their puppies will not get cancer of any sort, they either have never bred a litter or are in serious denial. Cancer -- especially lymphoma and hemangiosarcoma -- are endemic in the breed and we will not see a significant decrease in it until research comes up with genetic markers.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

sunflowerkd said:


> My husband and I are besides ourselves. She told us her dogs have good health no lymphoma.. I can't even begin to explain how I feel


Promising that dogs won't get cancer isn't responsible, since all the best scientists studying dog cancer tell us that we simply can't claim that a particular line is free from a particular cancer. Based on everything we know about cancer and dogs, it is dishonest to say your dogs are free from it.

Lose your deposit if you have to (though PG makes a good point that you may have legal recourse for it), and pick a brighter star for your guiding light.

Waiting for the right pup is the right thing to do. Think about it as a dog person: do you really want your money to go to funding a person who's been suspended for cruelty and neglect towards dogs?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What I don't understand is why this breeder is still allowed to have dogs, period! Wondering why the county didn't step in???


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> What I don't understand is why this breeder is still allowed to have dogs, period! Wondering why the county didn't step in???


I don't know this particular county, but county standards for animal welfare can be very, very low, and enforcement of existing standards is often underfunded. 

Even the AKC's standards are too low in my book, so you know when somebody gets disciplined or suspended by them, it must have been really, really bad. Though I wish the AKC's standards were higher, they're higher than those of many localities. People just don't always take animal cruelty seriously enough. You can imagine in this budget cutting climate that local government staff is one of the first things to go.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Nassau County, NY is Long Island. Walworth, NY is 8 hrs away! Many breeders within a short driving distance. Contact the Long Island Golden Retriever Club to see if anyone has puppies near you. Perhaps Karin Fisher/Janet Bunce - Wochica or Karen Fennicho(spelling?), Amberglo. I think Janet Leek is the puppy referral contact still from memory. 

Pointgold has a very good point about the pups not being AKC registered - push for your deposit back and find a reputable breeder near you. Even if you have to wait a few months!




Ljilly28 said:


> Painting Goldens
> Lee & Elizabeth Painting
> Walworth, NY USA 14568


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear Sunflowerkd
I have a Candy heart retriever. Please PM me if interested in my experience.
luvbuzz


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

luvbuzz said:


> Dear Sunflowerkd
> I have a Candy heart retriever. Please PM me if interested in my experience.
> luvbuzz


Forum rules don't allow PMing until you have 15 posts.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's some more info on the suspension, from philly.com.



> Candy Heart Retrievers Kennel, Greentown, Pike County. Owner Freya Grover. Suspended on 11/9/09 for 10 years for conduct prejudicial to purebred dogs, purebred dog events, or to the best interests of The American Kennel Club based on their violation of the AKC’s Cruelty Conviction Policy. The AKC also imposed a $2000 fine. The Bureau of Dog Law Enforcement issued Grover multiple citations in Feb. 2009 after finding that there were not enough shelters for the number of dogs housed outside and that the shelters had no bedding and frozen water bowls in 18 degree temperatures.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Here's some more info on the suspension, from philly.com.


Yikes! Someone like that shouldn't even be allowed to own a pet, let alone breed them. Those poor, neglected dogs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> What I don't understand is why this breeder is still allowed to have dogs, period! Wondering why the county didn't step in???


So, based on what I found, it looks like the county cited her multiple times, and the AKC suspended her as a reaction to that. So it looks like it was the county that really carried the ball on this.


----------



## shamrock0719 (Nov 1, 2010)

I purchased a pup from this breeder in Sept 2008; she just passed away from T-cell Lymphoma; numerous attempts to contact the breeder fell on deaf ears. She did not return e-mails, or phone calls. This pups bills cost my family and I thousands of dollars in vet bills. Trust me when I say look elsewhere. We loved that dog and losing her broke all of our hearts!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

*qualityretrievers.com followup*

Hello All,
We will not be taking the pup. I want to post that the breeder changed her name from Freya Grover to Freya Muscemi and she didn't list herself as candyheart kennels .... she listed herself as 
www.qualityretrievers.com
DONT GO NEAR HER!!!!

There are things brewing.. can't post details yet. I will ... when I can. 
Thanks to all. At first I thought everyone was being radical or harsh but in the end I had to be ethical ...and you were right !!!!!!!

I HATE that she took advantage of us in grief. I am a firm believer in karma. I don't wish it on her but I don't think I even need to ....
We are just looking into waiting llists. We are upset that we will go through the holidays with out a pup but I think it was meant to be.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I am sorry about you dog. You message just proves to me all she is interested is a quick sell ....I am amazed thatI found this place when I did


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

sunflowerkd I am glad that you walked away from her but sorry you are still hurting so bad. i know your pain and if i knew of a good breeder, i would steer you to them. maybe someone here will be able to help you. 

shamrock0719 I am so sorry for your pain. It is terrible that you had to lose your girl to cancer and so young too. May your heart be comforted by your memories you shared of her. I hope one day you will open your heart to another golden. And when you are ready, please come here and we can help you find a good breeder or rescue to help you.


----------



## shamrock0719 (Nov 1, 2010)

I am so glad you changed your mind! I am not saying that my pup's cancer was her(the breeder) fault! I am saying that apparently she is just breeding for money alone which is terrible. To not even acknowledge our attempts to talk with her only prove that point. My Sunnie was a great dog; but was sick most of her short life and that is very SAD


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes thanks. I knew what I had to do.. I just wanted a pup so bad but after thinking about it and the trickery she was using .. I couldn't justify it .
I am still so amazed and the depth of her lies. I want to shout it from the roof tops . I can tell you this much she ain't seen the last of me Yet !!!!!
I am sorry about your Sunnie.. It is such a great greif.. so much depth to it . Yet.. I would gladly take another.. as you did !


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since the breeder has been suspended under the name CandyHeart I wonder if she is telling people that contact thru the new website they are AKC puppies. When you click on the dogs, she shows their AKC pedigree. So a person that isnt familiar with her wouldnt know she had that other name or that she is suspended. 
With her putting her dog's AKC pedigree on her website and being suspended would that be fraud? 
I do notice that she puts on here what you get in your puppy package:
Our puppies are sent to their new homes with an extensive puppy care package that includes, but is not limited to, a current health certificate from a licensed veterinarian, complete parent info with photos of both parents, copies of their kennel club certified pedigrees, and genetic health information from the OFA _(Orthopedic Foundation for Animals)_ & CERF _(Canine Eye Registration Foundation)_, a starter bag of food _(Purina One Large Breed Puppy)_ and vitamin supplements _(NuVet Plus)_, information on raising, caring, training, and socializing your new puppy, and a signed copy of our written sales contract and two year money-back health guarantee.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldRocks, Jr.:doh:


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

From personal experience .. I thought I was getting an AKC dog. It confused me. I am better educated .. thanks to everyone here ! You made some great points ....


----------



## 3goldens25years (Nov 4, 2010)

*I have a CandyHeart Golden*

Hello Sunflowerkd and all...I have been reading these posts and thought I would share my experience. I have been keeping pet quality Goldens for the past 25 years, my latest a 2 yr old from Candyheart. He is wonderful, zero food aggresssion, obidient, loving, very low shedding (well for a Golden) no health issues...I live locally to CandyHeart and have met several other Golden and Lab CandyHeart owners who have had good experiences with Freya and CandyHeart as well. Obviously something happened there and I am sure the suspension must be justified but I just cant believe Freya is the witch she's being portrayed here as. She offered to babysit our pup anytime, her and her dogs seemed to love each other, the only thing I can comment on negatively is I think the whole staff was her and her parents and they may have gotten in over their heads but if they did neglect their dogs they should be punished whatever the reason. One thing I dont know is if a breeder is suspended what do they do with their existing puppies and pregnant females? Are they allowed to sell them as AKC? If so, what Freya is currently doing (selling off her stock) sounds reasonable, If not what should happen to these pups?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

3goldens25years said:


> One thing I dont know is if a breeder is suspended what do they do with their existing puppies and pregnant females? Are they allowed to sell them as AKC?


When an individual is suspended by the AKC their dogs' registrations are also suspended. They can not sell or advertise their existing dogs, litters or puppies as AKC registered.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunflowerkd*

Sunflowerkd

There must be some very good breeders are in NY, NJ, PA area.

Have you found any others?


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

We were approved for our Golden/Border Collie mix !!! We are so excited. I truly believe that this was meant to be considering all the issues we kept having! 
We will probably be picking him up ... right Now his name is Teddy and well that is my FIL's name soooo we will probably be changing it, his dog is pooh bear.
We figure when we meet him he will inspire us .. for his name
He is 4 months... thereabouts... I can't wipe the smile off of my face. I don't think I will sleep tonight. 
Don't worry I will post pictures. I have been looking into training classes and kindergarten classes !! Can't wait for puppy breath !


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats! Is he through rescue?


----------



## shamrock0719 (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats! We just got a golden/husky mixed pup and named him Murphy! I got him 12 days ago. He is a rescue pup that is 11 weeks now. He is really doing well! Glad to hear you got a pup!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Jackie Yes he is a rescue from NJ. What a process to get him. We were so grateful to be chosen !

Samrock719 -Congrats on yours. Love the name !!! 

I wanted Carrick... the King of the Faeries... Gealic myth.. DH didn't want his dog to be the king of da faeries.....


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Second round of congrats! There are a couple of people on here who have border/golden mixes. Should make for a wonderfully smart, and hopefully obedient, dog! You guys must be so excited! Please do post as soon as you've got pictures of the little dude.

I like Carrick, even though the Faerie reference.


----------



## 3goldens25years (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to both of you on your Golden Crossbreds...Reminds me of that 1980's Richard Mulligan SitCom where he had that beautiful Golden/St Bernard cross Dreyfuss


----------



## LabBreeder (Nov 27, 2010)

*in the know....*

If anyone needs more information about Candyheart Retrievers, I used to know her very well. 
I soon discovered she was not who I thought she was and in spite of trying to help her with honest guidance, she was not open to learning how to care for her dogs properly so our friendship ended. 
I have been to her kennel numerous times. 
I am actually very sad that she chose the path she did because I truly liked her as a friend. But you can't make someone breed responsibly and you can't teach them ethics and you can't make them do things for the right reasons. So sometimes you have to walk away. 
If anyone would like to talk privately, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Something to remember, here, when complaining about the AKC not being tough enough... The AKC is a _club. _A registering body, mainly, and a "club of clubs". They have no legal jurisdiction or capacity to punish those who break local laws in regards to animal abuse. They are also extremely limited in the number of field representatives to be able to do inspections, and it often takes a third party to file a formal complaint before they are aware of a problem. They can fine someone, suspend someone, whatever... but that doesn't mean that the person cannot or will not continue to keep or even breed dogs. Most often, the fines are never even paid. Gold Rocks is a perfect example. 

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/special_reports/HVBC_finalA.pdf Pages 6-8 offer a good explanation...


----------



## 3goldens25years (Nov 4, 2010)

*RE: CandyHeart*



LabBreeder said:


> If anyone would like to talk privately, please feel free to PM me.


 
Hi Labbreeder...As a Candyheart Golden owner ( see my earlier posts) I am most interested in what you have to say but unfortunately neither of us can PM on this forum until we have 15 posts...Could you give me an email where I may contact you?


----------



## LabBreeder (Nov 27, 2010)

Gosh I hate to post my email on here though. I have nothing to hide but I made it clear I am willing to talk about Candyheart and who knows who might not like that.....



3goldens25years said:


> Hi Labbreeder...As a Candyheart Golden owner ( see my earlier posts) I am most interested in what you have to say but unfortunately neither of us can PM on this forum until we have 15 posts...Could you give me an email where I may contact you?


----------



## LabOwner (Dec 7, 2010)

LabBreeder, I would be interested in speaking with you. Could you email me at [email protected]? (I set this email up just for this purpose and will inactivate it after we've had a chance to talk).

Thanks


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I wanted to post that Candyheart aka Qualitygoldens did in fact return my deposit . She told me she didn't have but did.
She told me that I would have never got papers for my puppy. . I guess for anyone else EDUCATE YOURSELF !! Read the threads and the FAQ'S. Don't be guided by emotions. This is a purchase that is for a lifetime... don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

*Candy heart*

I am happy that you had your deposit returned. The emotional rollar coster that you experienced was terrible. How is your new baby?
Luvbuzz


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

My new baby is everything I wanted and more !! It never ceases to amaze me at how different they are and sometimes how alike. We cherish him.


----------



## Windozer (Jan 25, 2011)

*Banned??*

I posted earlier today about buying a dog from this breeder - I was asking for help on what to do - I came back to the thread to see if anyone had any advice and I was banned....for life! 

What is going on?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Windozer said:


> I posted earlier today about buying a dog from this breeder - I was asking for help on what to do - I came back to the thread to see if anyone had any advice and I was banned....for life!
> 
> What is going on?


What thread was it?

Is there any chance you have more than one account?


----------



## Windozer (Jan 25, 2011)

I just opened this account with another email address because I have a few.....so I could see what is going on. The one I opened this morning after my friend called me and told me I needed to look at this thread because she knew this is wear my lab came from, was banned with no explanation.

Its so bizarre - I was basically saying that we are waiting to get our $ back b/c our lab has severe hip dysplasia. I also said how stupid we feel.

I'm shocked and I don't know what I could have put in the post that would get me banned. I didn't use foul language. I didn't accuse her of anything worse than what was already posted. My dog's condition is documented with x-rays.

So confused


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome...youre working now!


----------



## Windozer (Jan 25, 2011)

I just ran her name through Pike County Docket - she was charged and plead guilty to Fail to Keep Kennel in Sanitary and Humane Condidtion 3 times, 4/25/07, 3/12/07 and 2/5/09

I'm sick over this.

When we asked for the AKC papers we were told she wouldn't give them to us but she would show them to us because she doesn't want her dogs bred.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is somewhere in the FAQ's/forum rules that you may not have more than one account with GRF. Maybe that was the problem.


----------



## BaileyBoosh (Mar 27, 2012)

*Candy Heart*

I have a Candy Heart Retriever. He was my wedding present from my Husband three years ago. My husband said the retrivers were out roaming and seemed fine. He did say that he wouldn't want to buy a lab from them because they were locked in cages and seemed sad. 

I do have to say my Golden Bailey is the Best Dog ever! We get told all the time that he is the most beautiful Golden. He is my baby and I wouldnt trade him for the anything in this world.


----------



## 3goldens25years (Nov 4, 2010)

*CandyHeart*

Our CandyHeart is almost 4 and he still has no health issues thank God,Does anybody with Candy Heart's have any new issues or info?


----------



## LittleBear2006 (Jul 16, 2016)

*CandyHeart Golden, Little Bear*

We just lost our golden, Little Bear, yesterday after a wonderful 9 1/2 years. He died from complications due to pari-renal carcinoma (i.e. kidney cancer). He was the most amazing dog, loved by so many friends and family. As a previous dog owner, I used to say that Little Bear was unlike any other dog. Just so special. We were heartbroken when we learned of his advanced condition 10 days ago. We just could not imagine losing him so early (relatively) in his life. In reading these posts, and seeing the age of some of the deceased CandyHeart goldens, I wonder whether the breeding conditions may have contributed to his pre-disposition. We would never trade the life we had with this extraordinary being for anything, but I would strongly recommend that anyone considering an adoption from this breeder (or any for that matter) be hyper-critical about the health history of the puppies ancestors. You can see a picture that was taken by @TheDogist (http://tiny.cc/7qqzcy), a dog blogger, just two days before his passing.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. I just read this whole thread, and in so doing, decided to google the kennel name. Even though she was given a 10 year suspension in 2008 there appear to be puppies being produced Candyheart Retrievers in Greentown, PA
as hunting dogs. I noticed that she does not say she is providing registration, but does say she will send home w puppies copies of parents' registrations. 
AKC really needs to keep her on suspension imo because the spirit of the punishment is not being adhered to.


----------



## rubinre (Jul 18, 2017)

My wife and I have/had two CandyHeart golden retrievers, both from the same litter but brought into our home nine-months or so apart. Our pups, Molley and Whitney (born March 2007; parents Casey and Sierra), have amazing temperaments and have been wonderful companions. Sadly, two weeks before their 10th birthday Molley died only one week after being diagnosed with cancer (this past March). Molley was my first dog EVER and her loss has left a big hole in my life. Wherever I went, Molley went. If I was sitting somewhere, Molley was likely under my feet. Whitney (who we purchased as an older 9-month old pup from CandyHeart) has always been super sweet and gentle -- more of a dog's dog. Molley was more of a people dog -- always looking you in the eye when you talked to her, playing fetch, instinctive about what you might need, etc. I would love to connect with others who have pups from Casey and Sierra's litter (born March 2007). I am curious as to the health of the pups overall. Also, it could be cool to arrange for Whitney to meet her litter-mates, especially now that she lost Molley.

It is exceptionally upsetting to learn that Freya did not care for her pups and dogs the way that she should. The thought that Whitney who lived with Freya for close to a year may have not been having her needs met is disconcerting. It is interesting to note that when we picked up Whitney from Freya, Whitney smelled horrible; and according to the groomer, it took several baths to improve her smell. Perhaps, we now know why....Freya really let her pups down!


----------



## rubinre (Jul 18, 2017)

From what litter was Little Bear?


----------

